# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v2.3.1 - Ascend Y300 and few Samsungs added!

## mohamed73

*v2.3.1 - Ascend Y300 and few Samsungs added!*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v2.3.1 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung SCH-R760, Samsung SGH-T559, Samsung SGH-T499V, Huawei Y300-0100!  Medusa Box v2.3.1 Release Notes:
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung SCH-R760* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (PDA: FF18; Android: 2.3.6).*Samsung SGH-T559* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Samsung SGH-T499V* - added Dead Boot Repair (PDA: VTKG2; Android: 2.2.2).*Huawei Y300-0100* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Jentz). 
- All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in Software).  Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!          
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

